# Newbie here with a close freshener!



## MirandaJ44 (Jun 4, 2018)

Morning everyone! February 25 I adopted two Nigerian dwarf does, both were about a year old. They have since been introduced to my Billy and things have been great. We have a lot of other animals and I spend a lot of time with everyone. Life’s great. 

Last month I was trimming hooves and noticed Vixen’s belly was very firm and she was starting to develop a milk bag. I was startled bc I wasn’t expected her to be pregnant quite so soon. She’s obviously carrying, just not a kid from my billy. Since then I’ve kept a much closer eye on her and she is clearly close to kidding.

Two weeks ago she has some white discharge, her vulva has progressively become more swollen and ‘giggly’, her bag is very large, and she’s now secluded herself from the others. Also her ligaments have been squishy for 3/4 days now.

Just looking for some advice on things to have and be ready for. I’ve done my research and I’m pretty ready, I think. My question however is about my very small adult intact male potbelly named Lincoln who lives with the goats. He is very close with vixen and they usually play all day. Best friends for sure lol. Should he be removed? That was my initial thought, however he seems to comfort her and lay when she’s laying and mirrors her every move. I don’t want to cause any additional stress.

How close does she appear from image?

Thanks!! Sorry that was lengthy!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Hello & welcome to the forum!

Was Vixen living with your buck right away in February? Was she living with a buck where you bought her?

She looks on track for delivery next month, July, making a breeding by your buck perfectly feasible. 

I'm not sure about the potbelly piggie staying with her during kidding. I'd be worried he would try to eat the placenta and injure a kid. I'd also be worried he will try to nurse on her. I would keep him out for a week until the kids are really good on their feet but hopefully he can be penned directly adjacent with a shared fence line so they aren't upset without one another.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## MirandaJ44 (Jun 4, 2018)

Yes Vixen went straight in with my billy when I got her in late February. The other doe went in with her. She too is now starting to look bred but not nearly as far along as vixen. I had Wednesday due mid July. The previous owner had her separate from Billy’s when I got her but I’m starting to doubt she had been that way all along. We plan on moving Lincoln our pig this weekend, bc I had heard that he may try to eat the placenta. Recently I vaulted her house just a bit so now he can’t get in and sleep with her any longer. She’s been in her house on and off for the better part of the day for 2 days now while the others are out grazing.

As far as ligaments go, some people swear on it and some don’t put much weight in it. I’m just checkin them twice a day so I can notice a progression over time which I have. Yesterday they were like clothes lines, falling in the center. This morning the right side is gone completely. I can’t feel it. But she’s still eating and interacting intermittently throughout the day so we’ll just wait. The girls want to camp down there so we won’t miss anything !

Thanks so much for he welcoming! I love this place!


----------



## MirandaJ44 (Jun 4, 2018)

I actually just contacted the seller for more info, and she said it is possible that vix was bred by a billy of hers but she couldn’t give exact dates on when they may have happened.


----------



## MirandaJ44 (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is probably her plug.


----------



## MirandaJ44 (Jun 4, 2018)

thank you! So a within a week or so? This is just so difficult without an actually timeline. Everything is just a guestimation.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Not necessarily. They can lose their plug a couple weeks or more. Her udder has a lot more filling to do.


----------



## MirandaJ44 (Jun 4, 2018)

Ok thank you! We’ll just keep on waiting. Everyone loves the waiting game!


----------



## MirandaJ44 (Jun 4, 2018)

Goo today that's dripping? Been doing this most of the day. It's white and clear in color. Very stringy and at times touches the ground, though not in large quantities. There doesnt seem to be any other signs of progression. However, she has been 'chewing' on her sides? Her hair is all disheveled from all the licking and such. Moved her to a kidding stall last night with a lamp bc it was cold here last night. She's been out with the others during the day. Should I be keeping a closer eye on her at this point and have her in stall during the day also?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would keep an eye on her.


----------



## MirandaJ44 (Jun 4, 2018)

Vixen's bag really seems to be filling in nicely. There was a huge growth yesterday. However her left teet is leaking. You can actually see it a little in the pic. I hoping this means kids soon because I don't want her loosing all that colostrum. Anything I should do to prevent this, or is this normal?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Leaking milk is normal, and in my experience it usually means babies within 2 or so days. Also, her udder suddenly getting bigger like that is a good sign too - when my first fresheners do that, they kid in less than a couple days.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

How's she doing?


----------



## MirandaJ44 (Jun 4, 2018)

Still to kids! I'm guessing tonight or tomorrow. Her whole rear end is very swollen. Ligaments were gone at 7am when I checked and things are just fat and squishy back there. No discharge today that I've seen, though some crusty residue on her bag. Bag is very tight and leaking for 3 days now. She's up and down all day. She very quite and separated but eating fine. This has been a crazy adventure already. Praying for smooth labor!


Suzanne_Tyler said:


> How's she doing?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## MirandaJ44 (Jun 4, 2018)

Help! Vixen is currently in labor. They is a big bubble about the size of a tennis ball showing currently. Nothing else is visible. Should I be seeing a nose and foot? Do I need to help her?


----------



## MirandaJ44 (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

How's she doing?


----------



## MirandaJ44 (Jun 4, 2018)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> How's she doing?


Vixen and kid didn't make it. I called in all my troops pretty early his morning when I realized something wasn't right. She had stopped pushing and there wasn't any progression. They did a manual examination and discovered kid was far to large for her body. We could hardly get more than 2 fingers in. We could see feet and nose but no progression could be made. Rushed her to in town vet per on call vet. Her uterus was ruptured. (I believe the doctor there did it during a VERY rough manual exam) it was horrible! I will never return there! They didn't want to fit us into their surgery schedule. Anyhow....terrible day here, returning home with no Vixen or kid. Mostly sad for my girls who have been waiting anxiously.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I am so sorry


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

this is making me want to fix mine - terribly sorry.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## MirandaJ44 (Jun 4, 2018)

Yea it was pretty tough I’m not gonna lie. It wasn’t the outcome we had hoped for but I am thankful for the experience. Life is about loving and learning, we got to do those both with Vix! She will certainly be missed.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

MirandaJ44 said:


> Yea it was pretty tough I'm not gonna lie. It wasn't the outcome we had hoped for but I am thankful for the experience. Life is about loving and learning, we got to do those both with Vix! She will certainly be missed.


I am so sorry you lost them both!


----------



## WhiteFeatherFarms (Jun 29, 2017)

Very sorry to hear this, take care, hugs to you!


----------

